# For anybody who wants to know what a good lift will look like



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got some work done on my jeep and F250, awesome job at a local shop in league city. Here's some pics 

both are 3" and 35" tires.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice rides!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet rides


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice!!! What is the brand of lift you used??


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Both Look NICE. They do great work there.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

good looking rides. Really like the color of the Jeep!!


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

it was an in-house lift they make themselves. Solid aluminum blocks in the front and ES9000 shocks. Also has front steering stabilizer


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Good looking vehicles. However all I see are pictures of a jeep and truck with minimal lift under them. How do we know what the lift kit actually looks like? Sorry after reading the post title it was really hard for me to not be a smarta**.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, looking good.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

leadhead10 said:


> Good looking vehicles. However all I see are pictures of a jeep and truck with minimal lift under them. How do we know what the lift kit actually looks like? Sorry after reading the post title it was really hard for me to not be a smarta**.


Well here is a stock pic. Most people who have trucks don't need a before to see the difference. :rotfl: Instead of an easy step up I actually have to hop in the cab.. Probably an overall 8" height.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Front stabilizer installed and 3" block in the front can be seen in pic as well. Rear has 1.5" block and new shock in back


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

TxRENEGADE12 said:


> Well here is a stock pic. Most people who have trucks don't need a before to see the difference. :rotfl: Instead of an easy step up I actually have to hop in the cab.. Probably an overall 8" height.


:headknock Haha no man you said we were going to see what the LIFT KIT looks like, Nnt what the truck looks like lifted! As in pictures of the actual kit showing off the quality of work. Sorry Im bored at work and had to give you a hard time. You will be happy with that size lift. Anything bigger makes it not too fun to drive down the highway. :brew2:


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

leadhead10 said:


> :headknock Haha no man you said we were going to see what the LIFT KIT looks like, Nnt what the truck looks like lifted! As in pictures of the actual kit showing off the quality of work. Sorry Im bored at work and had to give you a hard time. You will be happy with that size lift. Anything bigger makes it not too fun to drive down the highway. :brew2:


Personally, I have a 6" lift on my 09 F-250 and wish I'd gone bigger. On the highway I think it rides better than it did stock. I know I would probably get sick of an 8 or 10" lift, but in my young and dumb "wisdom" I will build a truck to find out.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice rides, love that jeep...u make too much money


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> Personally, I have a 6" lift on my 09 F-250 and wish I'd gone bigger. On the highway I think it rides better than it did stock. I know I would probably get sick of an 8 or 10" lift, but in my young and dumb "wisdom" I will build a truck to find out.


I have a 6" as well and I like it but it gets a little old on road trips for 5+hrs pulling the boat. It rides great but the wind effects it a lot more than it did when it was stock. I hope I'm not too old to still be with you on the "young and dumb" part but I think my next truck will have a leveling kit and 35's.


----------

